
Quicken Online to Shut Down Next Year, Users Moved to Mint - Mint - Lifehacker - Chirag
http://lifehacker.com/5397772/quicken-online-to-shut-down-next-year-users-moved-to-mint
======
jamesbressi
I was shocked by this news and think it is a bold move by Intuit. How often do
you see the company purchased become the brand and not just absorbed into the
existing brand?

Well played.

